# Tarantula cribs



## Help Me (Jan 30, 2021)

Are there enclosures good?


----------



## Hakuna (Jan 30, 2021)

Yeah, a bit expensive though. Just be careful not to scratch the acrylic and you’ll be fine.


----------



## Tarantuland (Jan 30, 2021)

I bought some today off of someone else, they look to be pretty nice but I think they’re too expensive. Maybe worth it if you can afford it, I just can’t

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Dumu (Jan 30, 2021)

I have a few. They're really well made. The magnetic lock is a nice touch. Sharp corners, but otherwise very nice. 

I just ordered an arboreal enclosure.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Poonjab (Jan 30, 2021)

One of these days I’m going to start making custom enclosures as a side hustle. Going to sell them at a fraction of the price that most do.

Reactions: Like 3 | Creative 1


----------



## ZachMcG (Jan 31, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> One of these days I’m going to start making custom enclosures as a side hustle. Going to sell them at a fraction of the price that most do.


Ill go in on this with you, have access to a full workshop. Could completely dominate the enclosure market.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poonjab (Jan 31, 2021)

ZachMcG said:


> Ill go in on this with you, have access to a full workshop. Could completely dominate the enclosure market.


I get a bunch of scrap acrylic from my local glass shop. Would be cool to make enclosures for people on here. Just put in your order, make it, and ship it out.


----------



## Dumu (Jan 31, 2021)

I'm not handy. I have no shop, nor acrylic reserves. Happy to pay for something stylish and functional. 

Sign me up for when y'all do this.


----------



## Poonjab (Jan 31, 2021)

Dumu said:


> I'm not handy. I have no shop, nor acrylic reserves. Happy to pay for something stylish and functional.
> 
> Sign me up for when y'all do this.


Not to hijack this thread. But here’s a link to one of the recent ones I’ve made. https://arachnoboards.com/threads/custom-build-i-did-that-cost-around-15-usd.338155/#post-3103597 I’d sell it <edit> just to get my money back haha.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Help Me (Jan 31, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> I get a bunch of scrap acrylic from my local glass shop. Would be cool to make enclosures for people on here. Just put in your order, make it, and ship it out.


If you actually do it I’ll be happy to order


----------



## viper69 (Jan 31, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> One of these days I’m going to start making custom enclosures as a side hustle. Going to sell them at a fraction of the price that most do.


Can’t wait!! I like the one you built.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kitara (Jan 31, 2021)

They look nice, but DreamCo Plastics are cheaper and look just as good (IMO).  Tarantula Cribs are stackable (I believe) and have that magnet thing that DreamCo doesn't.  However, someone on here posted that the acrylic scratches as it slides open.  DreamCo can custom build too so I have an 8" cube from them that is my favorite.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ZachMcG (Jan 31, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> Not to hijack this thread. But here’s a link to one of the recent ones I’ve made. https://arachnoboards.com/threads/custom-build-i-did-that-cost-around-15-usd.338155/#post-3103597 I’d sell it  <edit>  just to get my money back haha.


So do you have any openings to take on a padawan? This is very clean


----------



## Tarantuland (Jan 31, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> Not to hijack this thread. But here’s a link to one of the recent ones I’ve made. https://arachnoboards.com/threads/custom-build-i-did-that-cost-around-15-usd.338155/#post-3103597 I’d sell it  <edit>  just to get my money back haha.


Let me know once you do. I bet you’ll get flooded with orders and want to up the price eventually because of how much time it’ll take you, so I wanna order some early on . That one you made looks great.


----------



## coolnweird (Jan 31, 2021)

I recommend DreamCo or Lorex Plastics over tarantula cribs. Cheaper and just as well-made imo


----------



## Malum Argenteum (Jan 31, 2021)

Poonjab said:


> Not to hijack this thread. But here’s a link to one of the recent ones I’ve made. https://arachnoboards.com/threads/custom-build-i-did-that-cost-around-15-usd.338155/#post-3103597 I’d sell it  <edit>  just to get my money back haha.


That is beautiful, truly.

So, if you priced it to sell (I mean the side hustle, fraction-of-the-price thing), after figuring in your time to construct it, and depreciation on your equipment, and time to come up with new sizes and designs, and screwing around with people wanting it customized, and breakage in the mail, and irate customers screaming at you because they bought their spider yesterday and ordered the enclosure from you today and USPS is running late or sent the shipment to their hub in NYC when the thing was just going from OR to CA and _"my spider is going to die because of this!"_... how much would you price it at then? Cause that's what I figure is included in prices, but I hate selling nickel-and-dime stuff online, because the hassle just isn't compensated well enough.


----------



## scooter1685 (Jan 31, 2021)

I bought 9 enclosures from Tarantula Cribs. I like them a lot, they're great mostly. I did add some ventilation holes closer to the substrate level in the terrestrial enclosures I bought from them, since all the holes are very near the top in their design, but I don't know that it's strictly necessary to do so and I didn't have to make any other changes. 

The problem I've had is that they take forever to arrive. I understand that it's just a couple, husband and wife, trying to do all the different parts of running the business and they were overwhelmed by how many orders they received. I'm still waiting on 6 of my 9 enclosures though, and I bought them on black Friday so it's been a couple months since I paid for them. Expecting a shipment from them tomorrow, but I'm not certain if it's just the 2 arboreal enclosures I bought or if the 4 large slider cribs will be arriving as well. They're polite and professional when I speak with them, the price isn't bad considering the excellent quality of the enclosures, and I'll probably order from them again in the future, but be prepared to wait for what you buy.


----------



## Arachnopets (Jan 31, 2021)

*ADMIN NOTE:*

The OP asked if anyone owns these enclosures and if they are any good. They did not ask if they were expensive. They did not ask for information on the company. Please keep your replies to what was specifically asked. I would hate to have to remove good information just because it was posted in the wrong location. 

On a side note, if anyone has completed a transaction with the seller, then please post a review for them in the reviews section. Please see this tutorial on how to review a dealer or user, or how to request a review item if one does not exist.

Thanks!

Debby

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man (Feb 2, 2021)

I would up with 2 of them in a local T purchase and they are very nice. They use rare earth magnets for locking the lids, they are really well made and well thought out. They also have polished edges and are made from extruded plex (not cast). So they are a quality product.


----------



## MrPole (Feb 2, 2021)

Haven't purchased one so cannot comment to that, but I was surprised the other day when I read that they just started in 2020. As popular as they seem to be online and as nice as their website appears, I would not have assumed them to be a start-up.


----------



## Matt Man (Feb 2, 2021)

MrPole said:


> Haven't purchased one so cannot comment to that, but I was surprised the other day when I read that they just started in 2020. As popular as they seem to be online and as nice as their website appears, I would not have assumed them to be a start-up.


They were probably in some other form of acrylic fabrication and saw this as a new growth potential and thus started a new division or found a company who does and hired them for the work. I work with acrylics all the time so I can tell when I see work coming from folks with experience in the materials. They are probably running an Oxygen / Hydrogen Flame Polisher and that they can accurately hawg the holes for the rare earth magnets which means their cutters are good. Also the glue seams are beautiful which (again if you've ever worked with acrylic glue) shows experience and craftsmanship. Last, they are engraving them, so SOMEBODY somewhere has some machines. Although new to the hobby I am gonna wager these folks aren't new to acrylic fabrication or they found someone with some skills

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MrPole (Feb 2, 2021)

Matt Man said:


> They are probably running an Oxygen / Hydrogen Flame Polisher and that they can accurately hawg the holes for the rare earth magnets which means their cutters are good. Also the glue seams are beautiful which (again if you've ever worked with acrylic glue) shows experience and craftsmanship. Last, they are engraving them, so SOMEBODY somewhere has some machines. Although new to the hobby I am gonna wager these folks aren't new to acrylic fabrication or they found someone with some skills


Ah. Good points. That would reduce some costs and time to get started. When I read it initially it sounded as though they didn't have experience period, but upon re-reading it just now what you posit makes sense.


----------



## Matt Man (Feb 2, 2021)

MrPole said:


> Ah. Good points. That would reduce some costs and time to get started. When I read it initially it sounded as though they didn't have experience period, but upon re-reading it just now what you posit makes sense.


I did a search and the containers look very similar to the Chinese ReptiZoo products so my new guess is these folks are making them and labeling them for T Cribs under their brand. That would explain the quality of build, materials etc.... plus how some units are backordered. (on a container out in the Pacific)


----------

